# Proto: Burton genesis, salamon hologram, union force??/



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Hi guys, help needed.
> Got myself a proto hd (which everyone seems to be ripping into at the moment but i'll try and remain positive about it )
> 
> Need some help deciding bindings.
> ...


Oops sorry mods... shall move it to binding discussion not review. Sorry!


----------

